# Weekly Competition 2016-23



## Mike Hughey (Jun 7, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *U' R2 U F U2 F' U R U
*2. *R' U F2 R F' R' U F2 U'
*3. *U2 R' F' R U' F2 R F' R'
*4. *U' R' U F' U2 F U2
*5. *F' U' R F2 R' U R F2 R2 U'

*3x3x3
1. *L2 D2 L2 D2 F' L2 F' R2 B2 U2 L2 D' B' F' R' D L' U R2 F2 R'
*2. *U2 B2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L D2 U2 B2 F2 D R2 F R' U B2 F' L F' D
*3. *R2 U B' D L F D' F' D F2 R2 B D2 F2 R2 B' L2 U2 D2 B
*4. *B2 D2 F' D2 R2 F2 U2 F D2 B R B2 D' B2 U' B R' B L2 U2
*5. *D2 L2 U2 L' B2 L2 R U2 B2 D2 B2 D' B' D2 F2 R' U F' U2 L' B'

*4x4x4
1. *B' F2 R2 B' R U Rw2 Uw2 L2 D' U' Fw2 L' Rw' R' F' Rw R D Rw R2 D' U Fw Rw2 R2 B F2 U' F' R Fw Rw2 B2 L2 D F2 L' B' L
*2. *Uw' Rw2 Fw' R2 D B' Rw' Uw2 U Fw2 Uw' B2 Fw L2 Rw' U Rw' Uw2 R' D2 F' Uw' L2 R Fw' D R Uw' L' D' Uw B' Fw F D2 Uw2 U2 Rw' B2 D
*3. *L D' Rw' R' D B2 Fw' R2 U F2 R D2 L' R2 F2 U' B2 Fw' F' Uw U2 B2 Fw D' L Rw2 B D U B2 F' D2 F' Uw2 L2 Fw L F Rw2 Fw'
*4. *D' Uw Fw2 F' Rw' Fw' F Uw' U F2 D B Fw' F Rw2 Uw B' Fw2 F U B' Rw2 D' R' B2 Fw2 U2 L' U' F R' B U B2 D2 L2 B2 D' U Fw2
*5. *R2 F2 Uw F' L2 B2 D2 R' F' L2 B2 U2 Rw' F' L U2 F2 L' D2 Uw U2 Fw2 L2 D' Fw' F' U2 R F2 U F' D' R F2 R' Uw Fw2 F L' B

*5x5x5
1. *Dw2 Bw2 F Uw2 Bw2 D Lw Dw' L2 R B' Bw Fw' F2 Lw2 Rw F' Dw2 L Lw2 B Bw' U2 Rw R' Fw2 R2 B' Bw2 R Bw2 Lw2 R Bw2 U Fw' Uw' Bw2 Fw Lw' Uw R' Uw' Lw' U2 L' Dw Rw' R2 Bw R' B Bw' L2 Bw2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 R' U'
*2. *B' D Uw' F2 Uw' Lw2 F Uw' F' Lw B' Bw2 F2 L Rw' D' L' Lw F Dw2 L2 R2 Bw Fw' Lw' R' Fw' L R' D' Uw2 Fw' F' Uw' Rw Uw2 B' F2 U L' Rw' F2 Dw Bw Lw2 R' Dw' L' B2 Fw2 U' Fw2 F2 Rw Dw Uw' Lw2 Dw2 B F2
*3. *B2 F2 Dw2 Fw Dw' B U2 B' Fw2 Rw D' B2 F2 U B Bw Fw F L2 Lw' Rw' Bw2 Rw R' Bw Fw' F Dw Uw Bw L B F' U' Bw L' R' Uw Lw2 R' F2 L' Rw D' Dw U2 R' B' Dw2 Bw Lw' Dw Fw Dw' Uw2 Lw' F Lw' F' Uw2
*4. *D2 Uw U' L' Rw2 U Rw B' Bw' F L R2 D2 Bw2 Fw2 Lw Fw Rw' R2 U R Bw2 Rw2 R2 U Bw2 Rw Fw D R2 Fw2 F2 Dw F L' D' Bw2 Uw' R' Fw' F L2 Lw2 B Fw' D' Fw2 R' Dw L2 Lw2 R' D2 Dw L Uw' B Bw2 Dw' Lw
*5. *Uw' Rw2 R2 Fw2 D L2 Fw' R' B2 Fw2 F D Dw' Fw Lw D2 Fw2 Rw2 U' Fw' Uw' Bw' Uw2 F' D Uw' B Dw2 Uw' R2 Fw2 F' R' B' Fw Dw2 U2 Fw2 L2 Rw F' L' Uw2 Rw2 D Fw2 D' F2 L2 Bw L2 Rw' R Dw' Lw' Uw L Uw2 R2 Fw

*6x6x6
1. *2B2 2L U' R2 D2 2D' 3F2 2F' D2 U' 3R' 2R' D2 2D' 2L' 2D2 2F' 2U2 B2 3F' U L' 2D2 3F' 2U2 3F2 3R' R' 3F L 2B F2 2U2 3R F' D2 R' F2 L F D 2U' 2R' 3F 3U' U 3F 2R' D2 2D' 2U' F' L2 3R2 2B' 2L' U2 3F2 F2 3U 2U' 2B2 3R2 3U' 2F L 2R2 2B U' L2
*2. *2R2 2F' U2 F' 3U' F 2U2 U2 B2 F 3R 3F2 2F' U2 2L R' D' 3U' 3R2 2R2 U2 2F2 3U' 2U' 2R 2D' 2R2 R 2D2 2R R' 3F 2U' 2L 2D 3U2 2U 2L2 D2 2D U B D' 2U' R' 2B' 3F2 2L' 2R 2D' 2L' R F' 3U L 2B2 3R2 F2 3U U2 L 2R 3F L' 2D' L' B' 3R2 D2 U
*3. *2B L B 2B2 2U B2 L U 2B2 2R' R2 D' 2U 2B2 3R' B' 2F' F2 2D 3R2 R' 3U' L2 2B R2 2B 2L 2R' R 2U2 L' 2U2 2L D' 2R D' 3U' 3R2 B' L 2R2 2B2 2F 2R2 D2 2U' 2L 2D' 3U' 2B2 D' 2D' 2F2 L 2D U' F' 2U2 3F L' 2R2 3F2 U' 3R' U2 2F2 3R D B' L'
*4. *B' R' U' L 2R R 2D2 3U 2L R' D U2 F 2L' 2R' 2D' L2 2B U' B' 2D 2U' 2L2 2F 3U' L' 3R2 2R' R 3U L 2R 2F2 2D 3F L 2B' 3R' 2R' U2 3F2 2L' D' 3F2 3U 2L2 3U 2U' 2R2 3F' 2F D L R B' 3U2 L2 R2 3F 3R2 2F2 F2 2D' F' 2U2 F' D 2D2 3U2 2U2
*5. *R' 2B' R' D' F2 U2 B2 2D2 3F' F 3U' 2L' 3U2 F' 3R2 B2 2F' D2 3U U 2L D2 2D 2U' L2 2F 2U 3F2 2F D' 2L' 2U 3F D L 3R' U B' L' 2R2 R 2D B' 2U' 2F 2D' 3U 2U2 2L' 3R2 2R' D' U' 2B' U L2 2R 3F' F' R 2F' 3R2 3U 2U L2 F2 3R2 3F' 3U' B'

*7x7x7
1. *D' 2R R' B' 3B2 3R2 2F' 3R' 2B R2 2B' 2F2 L D2 3L2 2R2 R D 3U U2 3F2 3D' 2F' 2U2 B 3L2 D 2D2 2L2 3F 3D L' 2U' 3B' 3R' 2R 2F' F 3D' 3F 3D2 3U2 F' D2 3R R' 3D 2L' 3R 2U' B2 2B 3F 2R2 2U' 3R2 B 2F2 2U L 2B 3D' 2L' 3B2 2U' R2 B2 R 3U 2B 3F2 2D 3R 3D' U' 3L 2B2 3F' 2L D' 3F' 3L2 3R2 2R D 2D2 3L F 3U2 B' U 2R 2B 2L2 R2 3U 2U F' U' 2L2
*2. *2R 2D 2L 3R R2 B2 2F 3D' R2 2F2 F' 3D2 3U 2F2 2R2 R' 3U 2U 2B' 2F F' 2R' 3B D 2U2 2B2 3R R' 3D2 2F' 3D 2L' 2U' F 3L2 F2 2D2 3B2 D2 2D' 2F' 3D2 L2 U' 3L 2R2 R 2F2 F U 2B' 3F' 3D' 2U L U2 F 2U 3L' 3R' B' 3B2 3D 2B2 U2 B2 2R 3U2 3R' 2R B' 2B2 2U' 3L2 3R2 2U 2F' 3L U' 3L' F L2 3R 3B' L 2D2 U2 3L' 3R B' 3F2 3R 2R' 2D' 2U' F2 R 2U' 2L D'
*3. *2F 3R2 F2 3U2 B2 2D2 3U U2 L B' 2R2 2B D2 3D2 2U2 R' 3D 3R 2B2 3B2 F 2D' 2L2 2R R D2 U' 3L 2R' 2B2 2L' R 2F R B 2B' 3U' 2U' 3F2 3L' U 3R 2B2 D F 2D2 3F F2 D2 3R2 3B2 U' 2L' F 2R' U B 2R2 R 3F2 R' 3U' 2B' 3F' 3U' L' 2R2 2U' R' 2U 2L' 2R2 2B' U2 2F F2 2R2 D 3D L2 3L2 2R2 2B U2 2L 2F2 2R' 2B 3B2 3R2 D R2 D' 2U L2 2L2 3U' 2U2 3L' 2D2
*4. *3D' L 3L' 3D 2U 2B2 2L 3R2 2D' 3B2 3R B 3U B D2 3U' 2L' 3L2 3B 3D 3U 2F 2D' L U R' 3D 2F L 3L2 3B2 3L' B 3D' L 2L' 3U2 B 2B 3F2 2F' 3D' 3U' 3R' 2F2 2L U2 2F F2 2L2 3U 3L F 2L 3B2 D 3R' R' 2B2 3U' F 2D2 2U2 B' L' 3D2 2L2 3D2 3F2 R2 F 2L' 3R 2R2 2F2 L2 2U' 2B' 2L' 3D 3U' U B2 2F' 3D 2B' 3D 2R2 3B' U 3L2 2B' 3F2 3L2 2R2 F2 R 2U 3R 3U
*5. *U2 2L' 3F' 2L2 2F2 3L 2D2 2B' D' R2 2D2 R2 2D2 L 2B' 3B2 3F2 2L2 3F 2F 2R F' R 3B' L2 2R D 2U2 3F' F' 2R2 2U2 R U 3B 2F' 3D R2 3D2 2B' D' U2 2L2 3B' 3D' B2 2F 2R' B2 3F2 2L' 3L 3U2 L2 3D 2R' R2 D' 3D 3R 3U U' 3L2 3R2 F R2 B 2D' 3F U R2 3D2 F2 3D' 2L2 B2 2U 2B 2F 2L2 3D L2 2D' 3D' 2U 3F' 2F2 2D 2U' F2 3R 2B2 F 2D' 3R2 3D' 3U' U2 3B' 2L

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R2 U' R' F U' R' F U'
*2. *F' R2 F' U' R' U2 R' F' U
*3. *F' U' R2 U' F' U F2 R' F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *L2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 D F2 R2 U B' D2 L2 R' B D L R2 B2 U'
*2. *B2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 D2 L' U F' R' F U2 B U L D
*3. *L2 U L2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 U R' D' L' R2 F D' F2 U R U'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *B2 U2 L Uw B F U' Fw L2 Uw2 L' Rw Uw2 B2 Fw F L2 Fw' F' Rw U2 F2 Rw' Fw' F R' F' R2 B2 Fw' U' Rw R2 Uw L2 Fw2 R F' R' F
*2. *Uw2 Rw R' Fw' R' Uw2 Rw F L2 F2 R2 F L2 Fw2 D' Fw' D' Fw2 D B Fw D' B' R Fw2 D U2 F2 R' D Fw D' L' U2 L2 B' D2 B2 R F2
*3. *B' Fw' F' L2 D Fw U Rw R2 B2 Fw D' Fw Rw2 R' B' U2 Rw2 F L2 B D2 Rw D' Uw U2 Fw2 D' Uw2 F2 Uw2 L R2 Uw' L' R2 U2 B2 D2 R

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *B Bw Uw' F2 Uw U2 L2 B' Bw' F Lw2 Dw Fw2 F' D Rw2 Uw F2 L2 B2 L' Rw' Bw' Fw' L2 Lw' Rw Bw2 F2 Rw' U Lw' D Bw2 Fw' F2 R' B D' Uw2 Lw2 Bw R' F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 Dw2 Rw B2 Bw' Dw' Bw' Fw L2 Dw' L Uw2 Bw2
*2. *L Dw2 Lw Rw D Dw' L B' R2 Bw R2 Fw' Rw2 Bw2 Fw' F' Lw2 Dw2 L2 B D2 Dw' Lw Rw2 R Bw2 Uw Rw Fw2 D2 Fw Uw' U' Lw B L B2 L Dw Rw F U' B Fw L' Uw2 Lw' Bw2 D Dw' L2 R' Uw B' L' Lw B' Fw2 F' Lw'
*3. *Uw2 Rw' Bw' Fw D2 Uw2 Lw2 D Dw' Rw Uw' L' Rw' U Rw B Bw2 Rw U' Bw2 Lw B' Fw Dw' U2 L2 Lw' Fw Dw Lw' Rw2 R2 B' Fw2 Lw2 U Rw2 B' L2 R' B Fw Dw U L2 Dw F U B L Lw' Rw' B' Fw2 U' Rw2 D2 U2 R Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *3F' 2F L' 2L' U 2F 2U R' 3F2 2L' 3R2 2R2 B' F L' 2L' 3R' B R 2U2 2R2 D2 2L2 3F 2F' 3R2 3U 3F2 D2 3U2 2U2 U2 2F2 R2 U2 2L2 B 2U F2 D2 L' 3F U2 2L 3R2 2R2 R 2D U' B' U 3F' F' 2R F' U2 B 2L D 2U 2L2 R' 2U 2L2 2B 3U2 3R U2 2L2 2R2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2R F' L' 3L' 2R2 B' 3B' F' D 3L 2F2 2D 3D' 2U' 3B' 2F U 2B 3L' U' B2 D2 L 2L2 R2 2B 2D 3R2 2R' R2 B2 2B2 2F L' 3D' R 2U2 3F2 3D2 L' D2 3L' R D' 3D' 2B 3D2 3U 2U' B' 2B' 2L2 R 2U2 U' F D2 3U2 R 2U 3B 3F 2R' B2 3L2 2R' 2U2 B2 2D U' L2 3L 2F 3D' R2 2B2 2U' 3B2 2F 2L2 2B' 2D 2U' 3L' D2 2D' L 2U' U2 3B 2F' L 3U' B 2U2 B' 2F2 U2 B2 2D2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *U2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 D' B2 L2 U2 L' F' R' B U F D' B R2 F R'
*2. *R2 D' L2 D' B2 D L2 U' R2 B2 U2 F' D2 F D F' U R D B' U'
*3. *F U R' F2 D2 L' U' R' L2 B' U' R2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U2 R2
*4. *D F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D U2 B R U F D L F2 R2 F2
*5. *F2 L2 B R2 D2 R2 F' L2 B D2 L2 R U2 R U L2 U L U B F'
*6. *R' D2 F2 D F2 B' D2 L B R' B2 D' B2 D' F2 B2 D' L2 U
*7. *R2 L2 F' B2 U D' B2 D' R F2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 D L2 U2 L2
*8. *B2 R' B R F U2 L U R U L2 U' B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 L2
*9. *L' F D F U2 L' B U B2 R U' B2 R2 F2 B2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 U2
*10. *F D2 R' U' L' U2 B' U' D F U' R2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 U2 L2 D L2
*11. *L2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D R2 B' R' F L2 D B' R2 B L F2
*12. *B L2 F L2 F L2 B2 R2 F' U2 B2 R' U' L' B2 F L F2 R U' F'
*13. *D2 F2 D2 F2 R D2 R2 B2 L' B2 D F' U' F R U' F2 L2 B2 U'
*14. *D' L2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 R2 B' L B R' U2 F L' B2 L'
*15. *L2 D2 B' L2 F' R2 B' R2 F' L2 F' U R2 B U' L D F2 R' B D2
*16. *U B L' B' D F2 D R U' F U2 F' L2 U2 F D2 F2 L2 B' R2
*17. *L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 L2 U' R2 D R' F2 D' B' R U' B F L'
*18. *F' R2 F' L2 R2 B' U2 B' D2 B U B' F' D2 L R2 B L2 R D2
*19. *R U L D2 F2 B' L2 D L F' D2 B L2 D2 F B R2 D2 B2
*20. *L2 B' L' B' U B2 R' U B' R' U' F2 U R2 U B2 L2 D' B2 D'
*21. *L' U2 L' F2 U2 L2 D2 L' U F' U2 R' D' F2 U2 R2 F L R'
*22. *R2 D B2 F2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' L U' B L' B U2 F' L F2 L'
*23. *F' D2 B U2 B' R2 U2 B F D2 L2 U' L2 F' D L' B' D' L2 R2 B
*24. *D2 L2 B2 F' U2 B' D2 L2 D2 F D2 L' D F2 U' B' D' R' D R2
*25. *B2 R' B2 F2 L' R' B2 L' U2 B2 D2 B' D L D F R2 B R' U2
*26. *U D' F U B2 D' L F' U' F R2 F D2 B' R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 L2
*27. *U' F2 R2 F U B' R' F2 R' L2 D2 R2 L2 D L2 D F2 B2 R2 D
*28. *D2 B2 L2 R' U2 L B2 L' B2 R U B F2 U' B D B U2 L F
*29. *R2 U L F' D B' L' D' R' U F' D2 F R2 U2 F L2 B L2
*30. *U2 L2 B2 F2 U' R2 U L2 U2 L2 U2 L B R' D2 U2 B2 U L' B D2
*31. *F2 R F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L' U2 R2 D L2 D F D' U2 R' B' F R2
*32. *B2 D B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 L B' D R' B2 F' U R F' D
*33. *D2 R2 B D' R F D2 F2 B' U R2 F' R2 U2 D2 R2 F' R2 B2 D2 F2
*34. *U F2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 R2 U F2 U L' U R2 B' D' F U' R2 U2 R2
*35. *F' U2 F' U2 F L2 F' D2 F L2 D2 L' R2 F D' U' L2 B L' B R'
*36. *R B' U' R L B' U' F R2 L' F2 U B2 R2 D L2 D B2 U' L2 F2
*37. *B2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 D U2 R2 B U2 B' L B2 U' B' R2 F D
*38. *D R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 U F2 U' B2 F U' R' D F U' F' L R' B
*39. *L2 R2 D' B2 D F2 U B2 R2 D' U B L R' U2 B' L F D U' F2
*40. *L2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 U B2 U' F2 U L' B R B2 U' R2 B2 R F R

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *D R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U R2 B2 D' L F2 U L2 D2 F' D2 L' B' L2
*2. *U B L2 B' D F2 U' L' F' D2 F' U2 F2 D2 R2 F R2 F' U2
*3. *B L2 U2 L2 D2 U2 F' R2 B2 D2 L' R D2 B L2 U F2 D F D' F2
*4. *U2 L2 D' R2 U2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 U F R' F2 L' F2 D B' R2 B R'
*5. *R D2 B2 D2 U2 R F2 L R D2 R' U' B' F' D' L2 U F' D2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *L2 U L2 D' R2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 L' U B' D' L' B' F2 R' D'
*2. *U2 R2 L' U2 F' B' R' L2 F U R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D' R2 U' D2
*3. *U2 L' F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R U2 F2 R U' B' R' B L' R2 U2 L2 B' L'
*4. *B' F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F R2 D L' F' U' R2 B' R2 F D' R B2
*5. *B2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 U F2 U R2 F L U L R' B' L2 R2 D'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *R D2 R F D2 L' F U' B' U R2 U' B2 D R2 U F2 D' F2 D2
*2. *U' B L2 B' R2 B2 U D2 F' R' B R2 B D2 B' R2 U2 F' R2 L2
*3. *R B2 L2 B2 R B2 L' U2 R2 B2 D2 U' F U2 F U R2 B' U2 F' R
*4. *D2 F' L2 F2 D2 B2 F L2 R2 F' L D' B' R2 U' R' F L' D' R' U2
*5. *L B2 U2 L' D2 L2 D2 U2 L' B2 R2 D' F' L' F' U' F' R2 U F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R2 D2 L' U' B D' B L2 U D2 F B R2 D2 B2 U2 L2 B L2 F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *U2 R' U F2 U2 F' U R' U2
*3. *D2 L2 U2 R B2 F2 L' F2 L' F2 L' U L' B U F D B L U
*4. *L U' B' D2 Rw2 Fw' R D R2 F' D2 Uw' F2 U2 Fw Rw Uw' Rw2 F U Fw L U' Rw' B2 Uw' Fw2 U B' Rw Uw' L2 F L2 Fw2 L' Uw2 B' L2 Uw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *F' U' R2 U F' R F2 U' F' R'
*3. *D2 F' U2 L2 B' L2 B' L2 U2 F D' L' U' F L D B L' F' D
*4. *Uw F D2 Uw2 R' Fw' L Rw' R' U2 Fw2 L' R' D R2 Fw2 D U B F' Rw Fw' Rw' B' Fw' F' L2 Uw2 B' F Rw' B' Fw2 L2 R D' U' L2 R' B
*5. *Bw F' L2 Lw Rw' R U2 Bw' Dw Fw' F' D' Dw2 Bw' Uw' Lw2 Bw R' B' Fw Rw R2 Bw' Lw2 Bw2 Fw2 Uw' Fw' F' L2 Lw Dw Bw Dw' Uw' F2 R2 Bw U R2 D Uw2 U2 L' B2 F2 R' U2 Fw2 L2 B2 Fw2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 L2 Rw R Dw2 Uw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Clock
1. *UUdd u=2,d=-3 / dUdU u=3,d=5 / ddUU u=-4,d=-3 / UdUd u=2,d=5 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=1 / UddU
*2. *UUdd u=-1,d=6 / dUdU u=-5,d=-1 / ddUU u=-5,d=1 / UdUd u=3,d=-4 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-4 / ddUU
*3. *UUdd u=-1,d=5 / dUdU u=4,d=-4 / ddUU u=-4,d=-4 / UdUd u=-4,d=6 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=6 / dUUU
*4. *UUdd u=-4,d=-3 / dUdU u=0,d=1 / ddUU u=2,d=6 / UdUd u=6,d=4 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=4 / ddUU
*5. *UUdd u=4,d=3 / dUdU u=-3,d=-1 / ddUU u=-3,d=0 / UdUd u=6,d=1 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=6 / dUUd

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *U B U B' R' U' L B' l' r b'
*2. *R B R U B R' B L' l' r' b' u'
*3. *R' U L' B' R' U R' B L l r b u
*4. *B R' L B' L R B' R b u'
*5. *L U L' R' L' U' B L l r b'

*Square-1
1. *(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2) / (-1, 5) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (0, -2) / (-3, -4) /
*2. *(0, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-4, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) /
*3. *(4, 0) / (3, -3) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (3, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) /
*4. *(4, 3) / (2, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -3) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0)
*5. *(0, 2) / (0, -3) / (-5, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (0, 1) / (0, 3) / (-5, -4) / (2, 0) / (-1, -2) / (-2, -3) / (-4, 0)

*Skewb
1. *L R' U' D U R' U' D' R' D' U'
*2. *D U' D U D' U' L D' U' D' U'
*3. *U L' D' U L' D L D R D' U'
*4. *U D R' D' U D R' L U D' U'
*5. *D U R' L' R U D U L' D' U'


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 7, 2016)

*3BLD* DNF(46.76),DNF(47.96), 1:02.52=*1:02.52*
*3x3 *15.16, 15.69, (15.96), (15.00), 15.85=*15.57

*


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jun 7, 2016)

*2x2*: 12.68, 13.07, 12.33, (35.27,) (9.62) = *12.69* // OK for me
*3x3*: (32.25,) 27.79, (22.55,) 28.85, 28.18 = *28.27* // bad start
*4x4*: (2:23.18,) (1:36.66,) 1:58.33, 1:57.49, 2:09.14 = *2:01.65* // PB single and average for Weekly Comp
*5x5*: 3:52.71, (4:26.94,) (3:46.41,) 4:04.71, 3:55.46 = *3:57.63* // OK for me
*6x6*: 7:19.90, 7:40.36, (7:49.98,) (6:56.03,) 7:38.23 = *7:32.83* // 1st and 4th solves both PB singles; also a PB average
*7x7*: 11:38.15, 12:16.11, (11:22.20,) 11:54.41, (12:54.71) = *11:56.22* // not so good
*2-3-4 Relay*: *3:15.84* // worst ever
*2-3-4-5 Relay*: *6:38.70* // OK, can do better
*3x3 OH*: (1:49.72), 1:48.45, 1:25.74, 1:24.08, (1:15.62) = *1:32.76* // PB single & average
*3x3 MTS*: 3:29.95, (3:10.63), (8:59.60), 3:19.03, 3:52.44 = *3:33.80* // PB average
*3x3 FMC*: *50*
*Clock*: (22.27,) 29.80, 31.58, 30.17, (DNF) = *30.52* // pin problems



Spoiler



z // inspection
F' U' F R2 L2 B L // cross
F' U F B' U B2 U' B' U' B U B' // 1st & 2nd F2L
U2 R U R' L F' L' F // 3rd F2L
U R' F R F' // 4th F2L
U y2 r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL
y' F2 U L R' F2 R L' U F2 // comedy U-perm


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 7, 2016)

*2x2x2*: 10.47, 11.58, (9.55), 9.68, (13.15+) = *10.58
3x3x3*: (40.06), (28.48), 36.61, 33.05, 32.64 = *34.11
4x4x4*: 1:56.39, 2:06.86, (2:09.76), 2:06.37, (1:53.75) = *2:03.21 *Very happy with that. briefly had a sub-2:00 Ao5, then that 2:09 bumped it up.
*5x5x5*: (4:09.04), (5:03.89), 5:00.16, 4:41.46, 4:39.74 = *4:47.13* pb single and average.
*6x6x6*: 10:30.37, 8:59.69, 8:12.75, (7:39.72), (11:35.05) = *9:14.28 *That last solve was a mess. The two before that were back to back pb singles, though.
*3x3x3 OH*: 1:51.28, (1:05.85), (2:27.56), 1:22.82, 1:12.74 = *1:28.95 *pb single, messed up a J-perm on #1 and an N-perm on #3.
*2-3-4 Relay*: 14.19, 37.70, 2:57.79 = *3:49.29* Worst 4x4 solve I've had in a long time.
*2-3-4-5 Relay*: 12.13, 37.64, 1:57.56, 4:49.88 = *7:37.23* pb. Quite happy with each of those times, and all together is even better.
*3x3x3 FMC*: 61 moves. 7 moves to a 2x2x2 and 14 to a 2x2x3 block felt OK, but it fell apart after that and I was running out of time.


Spoiler: Solution



U D B' D - 1x2x2 Block
L' B L2 - 2x2x2 Block
R L' F' L D2 R D - 2x2x3 Block
R F U R F2 R' U' F D' L' F' L D - F2L minus 1 pair
D R D' R' D R D' - F2L
F D R D' R' F' B2 L B' R2 B L' B' R2 B' - OLL
D' R' D B2 L U' R U R' U L' D2 - PLL

Final solution:
U D B' D L' B L2 R L' F' L D2 R D R F U R F2 R' U' F D' L' F' L D D R D' R' D R D' F D R D' R' F' B2 L B' R2 B L' B' R2 B' D' R' D B2 L U' R U R' U L' D2


----------



## mafergut (Jun 7, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 4.51, 5.64, (5.88), 4.57, (3.79) = *4.91* // Hoping for LL skip on 5th but got adj. swap. Nice single anyway
*3x3x3:* 19.75, 17.11, 19.83, (24.90), (15.64) = *18.90* // Botched 4th solve
*4x4x4:* 1:32.43, (1:22.97), 1:44.83, 1:35.53, (1:46.58) = *1:37.60* // So bad
*5x5x5:* 3:22.60, (4:22.71), 3:51.84, (3:19.91), 3:41.08 = *3:38.51* // PB single (twice) and avg


----------



## Michael Vo (Jun 8, 2016)

*2x2x2: *(26.75+), 15.46, 15.45, 26.61, (14.94) = *19.18* // This average was ew
*3x3x3: *(25.35), 22.79, 24.55, 21.05, (19.85) = *22.80 // *Pretty decent
*3x3x3 One-Handed:* (48.90), 51.06, 52.90, 1:00.84, (DNF(35.45)) = *54.94* // Failed a PLL algorithm in the second solve, failed a COLL algorithm in the fourth and then stopped the timer early in the last one


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 8, 2016)

*2X2X2: *8.94 9.56 8.31 (9.73) (4.81)* = 8.94
3X3X3:* (22.89) 20.23 18.40 19.12 (18.30) = *19.25*


----------



## evil_christ (Jun 9, 2016)

3x3:
Average of 5: 20.56
Time list: 21.36, (22.70), 19.06, 21.25, (15.02)

3x3 OH:
Average of 5: 1:03.45
Time list: (1:02.30), 1:03.04, 1:02.80, (1:31.62), 1:04.57)

An amazing Ao5 for me, that 15 single had a PLL skip though. Had a good F2L, so would've been sub 20 anyway. Rest of the solves, consistent. Pretty glad about that.

OH PB Ao5, I think. Still sucks.

Sent from my YU5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## pyr14 (Jun 10, 2016)

pyraminx: 5.56, 6.79, 6.99, 6.51, 4.48 = 6.29
skewb: 11.25+, 8.57, 7.63, 5.45, 11.21 = 9.14
clock: 13.22, 14.03, 12.38, 12.44, 10.94 = 12.68
megaminx: 1:40.63, 1:46.38, 1:55.92, 1:47.02, 1:47.73 = 1:47.05 (PURE SUB 2!!!!)
3x3 with feet: 4:47.72, 5:21.08, 4:29.82, 6:52.46, 5:28.13 = 5:12.32 (first time doing feet)


----------



## Sitkhom (Jun 10, 2016)

2x2: (2.48) 4.18 (6.03) 5.72 4.27 = 4.73 Improving!
3x3: (16.82) (13.96) 16.4714.71 16.34 = 15.84 
4x4: 1:39.26 (1:53.41) 1:39.50 1:47.47 (1:35.26) = 1:42.08 Switched to yau this week. 
5x5: 2:50.69 2:49.14 2:39.48 (2:55.43) (2:37.70) = 2:46.44 No sup 3 solves!
OH: (40.36) 48.71 47.87 44.87 (49.45) = 47.16
2-3-4: 2:03.65
2-3-4-5: 4:46.86
Pyraminx: (4.59) (18.52) 13.55 10.99 15.53 = 12.64 Bad average, amazing single.
Skweb: 17.18 16.10 (14.49) 14.86 (32.78) = 16.05


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 10, 2016)

*MBLD: 30/35 in 58:22 *// 38:44 memo, great attempt


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 11, 2016)

222: (4.25), 4.68, (4.96), 4.62, 4.77 = 4.69
333: 14.06, 15.75, (11.08), 13.77, (15.85) = 14.53
444: 56.49, (1:04.35), 54.17, 58.11, 51.46 = 56.26


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 11, 2016)

Pyraminx: 2.25, 3.57, 4.44, 3.65, 3.71 = 3.64 average
Square-1: 24.22, 24.99, 26.42, 24.06, 22.06 = 24.42 average


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 12, 2016)

I got PB average and single for 4x4 on this!


----------



## muchacho (Jun 12, 2016)

*2x2: *6.24 6.57 (14.77) 12.78 (5.96) = *8.53
3x3: *23.14 (21.24) (34.16) 26.42 30.37 = *26.65* //


----------



## Berd (Jun 13, 2016)

2x2-4x4 relay: 1:20.11


----------



## Bogdan (Jun 13, 2016)

*2x2x2:* (4.45), 5.26, 5.84, 5.98, (6.18)-> *5.69
3x3x3:* (19.56), (12.86), 15.77, 17.21, 16.22-> *16.40
4x4x4:* (1:05.37), (1:26.83), 1:18.90, 1:10.11, 1:21.01-> *1:16.67
5x5x5:* (2:27.52), (2:38.46), 2:36.06, 2:35.46, 2:36.22-> *2:35.91
7x7x7:* 8:35.41, (9:25.88), 8:39.28, 9:03.83, (7:57.59)-> *8:46.17
2x2x2BLD:* 59.75, 1:47.60, 1:18.14-> *59.75
3x3x3BLD:* 4:25.57, 5:00.45, 4:04.61-> *4:04.61
MBLD: 1/2, 13:01
3x3x3OH:* (24.00), 35.74, 25.16, 35.01, (38.65)-> *31.97
3x3 MTS:* (DNF), (1:14.97), 1:35.04, 1:16.09, 1:55.52-> *1:35.55
234*-> *1:56.14
2345*-> *4:26.03
megaminx:* 2:39.27, 2:38.57, 2:43.51, (2:28.85), (2:47.69)-> *2:40.45
sq-1:* 46.95, (55.71), 46.49, 49.18, (43.14)-> *47.54
skewb:* (5.03), 12.54, 10.11, 7.34, (DNF)-> *10.00

FMC:* 37 moves
Solution: L' F2 L D' B' U2 B' L U' L2 U F U' L' F2 D2 F' U' F D2 F' L D L' U L D' F D F' D' L F U L U' L

L' F2 L D' B' U2 B' //2x2x2
L U' L2 U F U' //2x2x3
L' F * L F D F' D' F(cancelled) //f2l-1
F'(cancelled) L F U L U' L //orient edges

insertios: * U' ** L D L' U L D' L' (2 moves cancelation)
** U F D2 F' U' F D2 F' (3 moves cancelation)


----------



## kbrune (Jun 14, 2016)

*2x2*: 6.60
5.93, 6.89, 6.67, 6.25, 7.80

*3x3*: 18.98
20.59+2, 16.64, 18.69, 19.58, 18.66
2 weeks in a row sub 19.. wow!

*4x4*: 1:32.39
1:33.94, 1:43.99, 1:16.02, 1:31.03, 1:32.60

*5x5*: 3:00.96
3:08.82, 3:11.87, 4:22.51, 2:55.26, 2:58.80

*6x6*: 6:49.86
6:02.54, 7:42.55, 6:51.93, 6:34.93, 7:02.71

*7x7*: 10:26.31
10:13.13, 10:26.79, 10:39.02, 13:12.91, 9:49.62

*2BLD*: 57.63
DNF, 57.63, DNF

*3BLD*: 2:41.48
DNF, 3:29.46, 2:41.48
PB single!

*MultiBLD*: 3/4 (40:00)

*OH*: 54.25
49.94, 44.75, 53.75, 59.24, 59.05

*MTS*: 1:56.88
2:24.60, 2:06.56, 1:35.10, 1:48.28, 1:55.81

*Relay 2-3-4*: 2:21.33

*Relay 2-3-4-5*: 5:14.99

*Mega*: 4:00.04
3:44.96, 4:20.83, 5:04.81, 3:26.67, 4:12.61

*Pyra*: 12.99
14.37, 10.29, 12.94, 18.46, 11.66

*Skewb*: 24.98
24.14, 27.44, 27.63, 23.35, 19.13

*FMC*:  45 moves
Inspection Y2
B' R2 U' R2 L D F' D' L D' ----------------- 2x2x3
L' B2 L U B2 U' B' U2 --------------------- F2L-1
B2 U' B2 U B' U2 -------------------------- F2L
B' U B' U' B2 U ---------------------------- OLL
B' L' B2 L B2 L' D L B L' B' L' D' L2 B' ----- PLL


----------



## okayama (Jun 14, 2016)

*FMC: *28 moves
Scramble: R2 D2 L' U' B D' B L2 U D2 F B R2 D2 B2 U2 L2 B L2 F2
Solution: D' U' B' L2 U B' U R2 D' F' D R2 U' B U' L2 B' U2 B U' B' U B' L F U' L' F'


Spoiler



15 min backup solution.

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: U D

2x2x2 block: F L U F'
More square: L'
More square: B U' B U B'
Pseudo F2L minus 1 slot: U2 B

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: B' U2 B U' B' U B' L F U' L' F'

F2L minus 1 slot: U' D' B'
Finish F2L: L2 U B' U' B
LL: B' U2 R2 D' F' D R2 U' B U' L2
Correction: B' U2 B U' B' U B' L F U' L' F'

I found another 28-move solution:

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: F' D F'

Orient edges: R2 D2 L'
1x2x2 block: F' D F'
1x2x3 block: R2 B2 U' B2
Finish F2L: U B D2 B' U2 F
LL: D F' D2 F' U' B R2 B' U F2
Correction: F' D F'

After the submission, I've just found 27-move solution, based on the skeleton I found in 1-hour...

(Inverse)

Orient edges: R2 D2 L'
1x2x2 block: F' D F'
1x2x3 block: R2 B2 * U' B2
Pseudo F2L minus 1 slot: U B D2 B' U2
Tripod: F D2 F2
All but 3 corners: D' F D' F' D2

Insert at *: B' D B U' B' D' B U


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 14, 2016)

Results week 23, congrats to Torch, CyanSandwich and YouCubing!

*2x2x2*(35)

 2.12 WACWCA
 2.67 G2013
 2.71 cuberkid10
 2.99 Jbacboy
 3.14 FastCubeMaster
 3.20 Isaac Lai
 3.36 pantu2000
 3.45 Torch
 3.79 ichcubegern
 3.86 TcubesAK
 3.93 YouCubing
 3.95 Tx789
 4.46 OLLiver
 4.69 Ordway Persyn
 4.72 Sitkhom
 4.91 mafergut
 5.23 Jaycee
 5.23 connorlacrosse
 5.39 CyanSandwich
 5.66 bulletpal
 5.69 Bogdan
 6.14 username...
 6.60 kbrune
 7.24 Bubbagrub
 7.94 h2f
 8.43 joeydunn22
 8.53 muchacho
 8.94 MarcelP
 9.69 RyuKagamine
 10.58 One Wheel
 11.55 arbivara
 12.69 Shaky Hands
 12.90 MatsBergsten
 16.67 Jacck
 19.17 Michael Vo
*3x3x3 *(43)

 7.63 DanpHan
 9.91 Jbacboy
 10.09 cuberkid10
 10.77 Isaac Lai
 11.45 WACWCA
 12.04 FastCubeMaster
 12.20 pantu2000
 12.23 Torch
 12.31 TcubesAK
 12.55 G2013
 13.43 obelisk477
 13.49 giorgi
 14.15 OLLiver
 14.53 Ordway Persyn
 15.57 Daniel Lin
 15.80 YouCubing
 16.21 username...
 16.33 Sitkhom
 16.40 Bogdan
 16.52 Jaycee
 17.34 bulletpal
 17.36 Tx789
 17.48 CyanSandwich
 18.50 Perff
 18.90 mafergut
 18.98 kbrune
 19.25 MarcelP
 20.56 evil_christ
 20.99 Deri Nata Wijaya
 22.80 Michael Vo
 22.94 LipeCarneiro
 24.04 Bubbagrub
 25.21 h2f
 25.48 joeydunn22
 26.62 connorlacrosse
 26.64 muchacho
 28.27 Shaky Hands
 29.99 arbivara
 33.98 RyuKagamine
 34.10 One Wheel
 40.84 Jacck
 44.34 mikefield
 44.95 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(27)

 41.33 cuberkid10
 42.50 Isaac Lai
 43.22 Jbacboy
 50.10 pantu2000
 50.21 G2013
 50.50 Torch
 52.11 FastCubeMaster
 56.26 Ordway Persyn
 1:02.50 Jaycee
 1:06.33 OLLiver
 1:07.20 YouCubing
 1:09.34 obelisk477
 1:10.56 bulletpal
 1:13.46 CyanSandwich
 1:16.67 Bogdan
 1:19.09 TcubesAK
 1:21.44 h2f
 1:32.52 kbrune
 1:37.60 mafergut
 1:42.08 Sitkhom
 1:48.67 Bubbagrub
 2:01.09 RyuKagamine
 2:01.65 Shaky Hands
 2:03.21 One Wheel
 2:06.93 MatsBergsten
 2:14.61 Jacck
 5:06.61 arbivara
*5x5x5*(21)

 1:07.23 DanpHan
 1:25.48 cuberkid10
 1:42.74 Isaac Lai
 1:43.61 Torch
 1:50.89 Jbacboy
 2:04.99 YouCubing
 2:16.39 CyanSandwich
 2:28.45 TcubesAK
 2:35.91 Bogdan
 2:46.44 Sitkhom
 2:48.92 Jaycee
 2:51.31 h2f
 3:06.50 kbrune
 3:26.46 RyuKagamine
 3:38.39 Jacck
 3:38.51 mafergut
 3:57.63 Shaky Hands
 3:59.09 Bubbagrub
 4:17.42 MatsBergsten
 4:47.12 One Wheel
 9:50.24 arbivara
*6x6x6*(11)

 3:06.31 cuberkid10
 3:06.65 Torch
 4:25.03 YouCubing
 4:59.15 CyanSandwich
 6:10.08 Jacck
 6:12.01 RyuKagamine
 6:18.74 h2f
 6:49.86 kbrune
 7:32.83 Shaky Hands
 9:14.27 One Wheel
 DNF Bubbagrub
*7x7x7*(8)

 4:37.05 Torch
 6:38.23 YouCubing
 7:35.70 CyanSandwich
 8:46.17 Bogdan
 8:56.38 RyuKagamine
 9:14.04 Jacck
10:26.31 kbrune
11:56.22 Shaky Hands
*3x3 one handed*(27)

 13.67 DanpHan
 14.93 Jbacboy
 18.40 Isaac Lai
 20.30 cuberkid10
 25.22 Torch
 25.99 FastCubeMaster
 26.67 OLLiver
 28.75 giorgi
 29.71 TcubesAK
 29.86 bulletpal
 30.15 YouCubing
 30.29 Tx789
 31.97 Bogdan
 33.02 G2013
 44.98 Jaycee
 45.70 username...
 47.15 Sitkhom
 51.17 h2f
 52.23 Bubbagrub
 53.54 CyanSandwich
 54.25 kbrune
 54.93 Michael Vo
 1:03.47 evil_christ
 1:12.24 RyuKagamine
 1:13.42 Jacck
 1:28.95 One Wheel
 1:32.76 Shaky Hands
*3x3 with feet*(6)

 57.54 Torch
 2:57.24 YouCubing
 3:52.12 Jacck
 4:23.17 RyuKagamine
 4:31.95 CyanSandwich
 5:12.31 pyr14
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(16)

 4.02 WACWCA
 14.68 Isaac Lai
 19.92 YouCubing
 22.88 CyanSandwich
 24.52 h2f
 26.00 MatsBergsten
 26.80 Jbacboy
 26.95 Torch
 39.26 Jaycee
 57.63 kbrune
 59.75 Bogdan
 1:00.29 FastCubeMaster
 1:15.14 Jacck
 1:26.23 TcubesAK
 4:07.90 RyuKagamine
 DNF cuberkid10
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(13)

 46.88 CyanSandwich
 1:02.52 Daniel Lin
 1:07.94 Torch
 1:24.44 MatsBergsten
 1:36.60 h2f
 1:43.93 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:59.45 obelisk477
 1:59.87 Jaycee
 2:41.48 kbrune
 4:02.08 Jacck
 4:04.61 Bogdan
 4:22.07 YouCubing
 7:57.93 Jbacboy
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 4:55.22 CyanSandwich
 7:32.96 Torch
 7:38.41 MatsBergsten
 8:28.12 h2f
10:51.67 Jacck
 DNF y235
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

15:36.15 CyanSandwich
 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Jacck
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

30/35 (58:22)  the super cuber
12/13 (59:12)  Deri Nata Wijaya
10/12 (56:33)  MatsBergsten
16/27 (60:00)  CyanSandwich
5/6 (34:16)  Jacck
3/4 (40:00)  kbrune
1/2 ( 7:01)  h2f
1/2 (13:01)  Bogdan
*3x3 Match the scramble*(9)

 49.07 Torch
 1:17.62 TcubesAK
 1:35.55 Bogdan
 1:53.78 YouCubing
 1:56.88 kbrune
 2:12.73 MatsBergsten
 2:42.05 Jacck
 3:33.81 Shaky Hands
 3:42.13 CyanSandwich
*2-3-4 Relay*(21)

 52.99 cuberkid10
 56.07 Jbacboy
 59.50 Isaac Lai
 1:08.89 Torch
 1:13.77 pantu2000
 1:17.29 FastCubeMaster
 1:20.11 Berd
 1:35.61 YouCubing
 1:36.63 Jaycee
 1:42.46 TcubesAK
 1:44.50 CyanSandwich
 1:56.14 Bogdan
 2:03.65 Sitkhom
 2:13.71 h2f
 2:21.33 kbrune
 2:51.81 Bubbagrub
 2:52.70 Jacck
 3:00.69 RyuKagamine
 3:15.84 Shaky Hands
 3:19.37 MatsBergsten
 3:49.29 One Wheel
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(18)

 2:18.66 cuberkid10
 2:47.60 Isaac Lai
 2:56.62 Torch
 2:57.90 Jbacboy
 3:28.25 YouCubing
 3:34.75 FastCubeMaster
 3:44.90 CyanSandwich
 3:46.99 TcubesAK
 4:17.74 Jaycee
 4:26.03 Bogdan
 4:46.86 Sitkhom
 5:14.99 kbrune
 5:59.18 h2f
 6:38.70 Shaky Hands
 6:51.09 Jacck
 7:37.23 One Wheel
 7:39.77 RyuKagamine
 7:40.34 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(2)

 1.66 cuberkid10
 3.54 YouCubing
*Skewb*(19)

 4.01 Jbacboy
 4.23 Isaac Lai
 5.16 connorlacrosse
 7.11 TcubesAK
 7.35 cuberkid10
 7.96 Torch
 7.97 YouCubing
 8.72 Tx789
 9.14 pyr14
 10.00 Bogdan
 10.50 FastCubeMaster
 12.03 cubefanatic
 12.70 CyanSandwich
 12.74 h2f
 16.05 Sitkhom
 24.98 kbrune
 29.07 MatsBergsten
 30.34 RyuKagamine
 49.51 Jacck
*Clock*(7)

 9.29 Perff
 12.47 YouCubing
 12.68 pyr14
 17.94 cuberkid10
 24.12 Torch
 27.04 Jacck
 30.52 Shaky Hands
*Pyraminx*(19)

 3.64 DGCubes
 4.99 Isaac Lai
 5.39 FastCubeMaster
 5.48 cuberkid10
 5.72 TcubesAK
 6.23 Torch
 6.29 pyr14
 6.62 YouCubing
 7.84 Tx789
 9.48 connorlacrosse
 9.85 cubefanatic
 9.96 Jbacboy
 12.59 CyanSandwich
 12.99 kbrune
 13.36 Sitkhom
 14.02 username...
 15.49 Jacck
 26.22 RyuKagamine
 46.63 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(12)

 1:08.11 Isaac Lai
 1:21.34 cuberkid10
 1:39.25 Torch
 1:47.04 pyr14
 1:48.18 YouCubing
 2:40.45 Bogdan
 2:43.09 CyanSandwich
 2:44.77 TcubesAK
 4:06.13 kbrune
 4:16.79 Jacck
 4:54.96 RyuKagamine
 DNF MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(14)

 9.97 Raptor56
 16.83 ichcubegern
 18.54 YouCubing
 20.55 cuberkid10
 24.42 DGCubes
 26.86 Tx789
 26.92 Jbacboy
 29.14 Torch
 30.78 Isaac Lai
 40.01 FastCubeMaster
 40.70 CyanSandwich
 47.54 Bogdan
 1:43.56 Jacck
 6:07.23 TcubesAK
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(15)

27 Attila
28 okayama
33 obelisk477
35 Jacck
35 Torch
37 Bogdan
40 TcubesAK
40 h2f
44 Jaycee
45 kbrune
48 YouCubing
50 Shaky Hands
54 RyuKagamine
61 One Wheel
DNF  CyanSandwich

*Contest results*

361 Torch
338 CyanSandwich
307 YouCubing
301 cuberkid10
282 Isaac Lai
261 Jbacboy
237 TcubesAK
216 Bogdan
213 Jacck
205 FastCubeMaster
193 kbrune
171 Jaycee
171 h2f
147 MatsBergsten
131 Sitkhom
120 RyuKagamine
118 G2013
118 pantu2000
110 Tx789
106 OLLiver
103 DanpHan
98 WACWCA
93 Shaky Hands
91 obelisk477
85 bulletpal
81 the super cuber
81 Ordway Persyn
77 Bubbagrub
68 mafergut
68 username...
67 Deri Nata Wijaya
65 One Wheel
62 connorlacrosse
59 giorgi
52 pyr14
49 Daniel Lin
46 ichcubegern
35 DGCubes
32 Perff
30 Michael Vo
30 MarcelP
28 evil_christ
27 arbivara
25 Attila
25 joeydunn22
24 okayama
22 muchacho
20 cubefanatic
18 Raptor56
17 Berd
16 LipeCarneiro
8 y235
5 mikefield


----------

